# hopper w/sling internet connection problems



## john payne (Apr 23, 2009)

i have hopper with sling and a few joeys. I have it connected to my wireless router. The internet features have never worked since I have had the system installed (3 months). I've just never got around to trying to fix it. I have went in and reset the network connection and reconnected. It shows it is connected, but when I try on demand or ppv it gives me the error message that basically says Im not connected. Any ideas guys? tia


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Can you hard wire the Hopper to the router to verify that it works directly? Are you seeing the 789 message?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

I know this can be frustrating and I want to check some things with you. With the broadband connected to the Hopper, reset the Hopper for 10 seconds. Unplug the modem and router if you have one for 10 seconds and plug it back in. 
Make sure the modem and router DSL light is steady green and the internet light steady green or flashing green. If you're getting a red light, please contact your ISP. If you need further assistance please PM me with the phone number.
Thanks


----------

